# Scraping class just completed in Lewiston Idaho



## Richard King 2 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Check out my forum at the top of the list where I write and show pictures at a class I taught last week for CCI Ammo in Lewiston Idaho.  I will be teaching a class in Seattle in November.  Maybe we can do another the following week at someone's shop as long as I'm out there?


----------

